# Gentoo on laptop questions

## Kasumi_Ninja

Although experienced with dekstops I don tknow that much about laptops. I want to install Gentoo Linux on a laptop but I am a bit worried about the strain (overheating, shortening the life expectancy etc.) of an weekly 'emerge world' on my  system  I wonder if it is wiser to use precompiled binaries from my desktop. Here are my specs any tips or advice would be appreciated!

Specs

-Compaq V6302EU Presario

-AMD Sempron 3500+

-1GB memory

-Geforce Go 6150 Video till 128 MB videomemory

# lspci

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
```

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 76

model name      : Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1800.000

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni cx16 lahf_lm cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc

bogomips        : 3619.56
```

----------

## asturm

Honestly, if your laptop won't stand a bit 100% load, then it's crap. Watch temperatures on an excessive factorial calculation and touch the notebook surface in search for possible hot spots. If everything's normal, and you won't do anything nasty to your notebook, such as letting it 'emerge world' standing on some carpet (ideal would be a cool metal surface), it will work and do your system no harm.

Never heard a complaint from my 3 year old TravelMate, although it's mostly compiling on a wooden desk, which isn't quite optimal for heat dissipation.

----------

## ruivilela

I've gentoo on a toshiba satellite 2450-201, and it never overheated. What do you mean with shorter live expectancy? just avoid compile openoffice to avoid long nights. If you can, use distcc, ccache, and some other performance tweks

----------

## Crono81

If all the hardware is correctly supported i don't think you have to worry about temperatures and life expectancy. Just make sure that

1) all the fans are working (by hear and by checking temperatures with lm_sensors)

2) the hd isn't randomly loading/unloading heads for bad apm support (hear for strange clicks, and check with smartctl --all and hdparm -I)

3) the notebook is on a solid surface (eg. a table, or the floor, but not on your bed  :Smile:  ).

4) You turn off the lcd

However... if you have an older laptop you don't have to worry... but if it's new, you have to be worried! On my new asus my hd was Load_Unload_Cycle_ing heads 2 times every minute (20000 cycle in a few months...) and the acpi was buggy, for example. Thing like these can seriously affect life expectancy on long builds. (I solved with hdparm -B192 and by fixing the dsdt.)

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I am afraid I have my first laptop problem. At random (until now always when compiling). Gentoo hardlocks and forces me to exit by pressing the power button  :Mad: . Any ideas/suggestions on how to diagnose/solve this?

Update: He has the same problem with almost the same specs (I have Compaq V6302EU Presario): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-418043-highlight-laptop+hardlock.html

Update 2: In order not to divert from this threads original subject I posted an separate thread here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3999320.html#3999320

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *Crono81 wrote:*   

> If all the hardware is correctly supported i don't think you have to worry about temperatures and life expectancy. Just make sure that
> 
> 1) all the fans are working (by hear and by checking temperatures with lm_sensors)
> 
> 2) the hd isn't randomly loading/unloading heads for bad apm support (hear for strange clicks, and check with smartctl --all and hdparm -I)
> ...

 

I have a new laptop. The first thing I notice is a frightening loud spinning sound presumably coming from my harddisk when I am rebooting. Any ideas what  this could be and/or how to solve this?

----------

## ruivilela

Why not paste dmesg after booting? and disable temporarily hdparm.

----------

## DaggyStyle

ran gentoo on an laptop with desktop pentium 4 cpu for a couple of months.

it never got overheated.

like said before, if you keep the air pathways clean then you shouldn't have an problem.

about the hardlocks, I guess that you run an 64 bit envirement, if so, then I have it on my laptop (turion X2).

check the amd64 forum, there is an topic about it, else if you run an 32 bit env, then I suggest you post your dmesg, it can be hardware config related.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> Why not paste dmesg after booting? and disable temporarily hdparm.

 

Here's my dmesg. How can I disable hdparm? Btw this noise only happens when rebooting, not when shutting down or starting up 

 # dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@Gentoo-laptop) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #12 SMP Mon Apr 9 09:27:54 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003bf00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf00000 - 000000003bf17000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf17000 - 000000003bf80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf80000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

63MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f8960

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 245504) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   245504

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   245504

On node 0 totalpages: 245504

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 126 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 16002 pages, LIFO batch:3

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 HP                                    ) @ 0x000f8930

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3bf0ddb7

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     MCP51M   0x06040000 PTL_ 0x000f4240) @ 0x3bf16c36

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP     POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3bf16caa

ACPI: MCFG (v001 HP       MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3bf16d9e

ACPI: HPET (v001 PTLTD  HPETTBL  0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3bf16dda

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP              APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x3bf16e12

ACPI: BOOT (v001     HP $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3bf16e62

ACPI: SLIC (v001 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x3bf16e8a

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       MCP51M 0x06040000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Detected 1808.343 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 243586

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 966700k/982016k available (3223k kernel code, 14812k reserved, 1508k data, 272k init, 64512k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc061f000 - 0xc0663000   ( 272 kB)

      .data : 0xc0425c69 - 0xc059ed8c   (1508 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0425c69   (3223 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Using HPET for base-timer

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3618.93 BogoMIPS (lpj=1809466)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001 00000000 00000019

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000410 00002001 00000000 00000019

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0006) - 865 Objects with 98 Devices 283 Methods 28 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 0 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c06c6190

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3618.93 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on 0:18

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.................................................................................................

Initialized 28/28 Regions 6/6 Fields 40/40 Buffers 23/25 Packages (878 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 103 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 18) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 22) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20) *10, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: b4000000-b7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: b8000000-bbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

ACPI Error (utglobal-0125): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFF0 [20060707]

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, Crush50 Board - c51m    , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d750

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd786, set palette = c00cd7f0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x0A] "VGA --_DOD"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x0F] "VGA --_DOS Arg0"

ACPI: Video Device [UVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x0A] "VGA --_DOD"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x0F] "VGA --_DOS Arg0"

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "Current temp is: "

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "Current temp is: "

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (57 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0103c:30b7 bound to 0000:00:14.0

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 241

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev f1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3080-0x3087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 2.0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30C0 ctl 0x30B6 bmdma 0x3090 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30B8 ctl 0x30B2 bmdma 0x3098 irq 17

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x30BF

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK8034GS AH30 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 18, io mem 0xb0005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 18, io mem 0xb0004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-6: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-6

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 21:26:41 Apr  8 2007

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x12

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x18

acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x07] "VGA_PS0"

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LK3E] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 979956k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979956k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## ruivilela

I don't know much about SATA disks, but you definitely have a problem of configuration with the disk (and some things more).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
> ...

 

jump topic of hdparm for now.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> I don't know much about SATA disks, but you definitely have a problem of configuration with the disk (and some things more).
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ...
> ...

 

That sucks   :Sad: . What can I do to solve this? Are there some kernel options I need to look into?

Update: I dont' get it. According dmesg ata1 is working fine and ata2 isn't. But what do they mean with ata2? I have only one drive (sda).

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30C0 ctl 0x30B6 bmdma 0x3090 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30B8 ctl 0x30B2 bmdma 0x3098 irq 17

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x30BF

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK8034GS AH30 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0 
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Is seems that I need the sata_nv driver (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.11.html). However lsmod states that sata_via is leaded instead   :Confused: .

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

joydev                  7232  0

sg                     22620  0

rtc                     9012  0

usb_storage            56448  1

vboxdrv                21188  0

eth1394                14468  0

nvidia               4226836  22

sata_via                7236  0

pcspkr                  2112  0

sata_promise            8324  0

ohci1394               26096  0

ehci_hcd               32648  0

i2c_viapro              6164  0

i2c_core               10944  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro

uhci_hcd               23180  0

skge                   28112  0

ieee1394               56312  2 eth1394,ohci1394

amd64_agp               8708  1

agpgart                18260  2 nvidia,amd64_agp

libata                 60628  2 sata_via,sata_promise

```

Update: After a second boot things look different:

$ lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

pcmcia                 33428  0

yenta_socket           26892  0

rsrc_nonstatic         13952  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            36244  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

nvidia               6836468  22

pata_amd               13836  0

```

$ dmesg | grep ata

```
 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf00000 - 000000003bf17000 (ACPI data)

Memory: 966700k/982016k available (3223k kernel code, 14812k reserved, 1508k data, 272k init, 64512k highmem)

      .data : 0xc0425c69 - 0xc059ed8c   (1508 kB)

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 2.0

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30C0 ctl 0x30B6 bmdma 0x3090 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30B8 ctl 0x30B2 bmdma 0x3098 irq 17

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Ok I have tinkered around with kernel somewhat. Last thin I did was to remove the nvidia PATA module. Results:

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

pcmcia                 33428  0

yenta_socket           26892  0

rsrc_nonstatic         13952  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            36244  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

nvidia               6836468  22

```

# dmesg | grep ata

```
 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf00000 - 000000003bf17000 (ACPI data)

Memory: 966724k/982016k available (3208k kernel code, 14788k reserved, 1498k data, 272k init, 64512k highmem)

      .data : 0xc0422399 - 0xc0598d8c   (1498 kB)

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 2.0

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30C0 ctl 0x30B6 bmdma 0x3090 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30B8 ctl 0x30B2 bmdma 0x3098 irq 17

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

The things is i am not sure which options to set in kernel. Here's my lspci:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

```

Which modules do I need to compile into the kernel?

Kernel options

Device Drivers  --->

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

  │ 

```
┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                                     <*> ATA device support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >   AHCI SATA support                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                     < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     <*>   NVIDIA SATA support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Promise SATA SX4 support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Silicon Image SATA support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     < >   SiS 964/180 SATA support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     < >   ULi Electronics SATA support                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   VIA SATA support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >   VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     < >   ALi PATA support (Experimental)                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     < >   AMD/NVidia PATA support (Experimental)                                                               │ │

  │ │                                     < >   ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support (Experimental)                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     < >   ATI PATA support (Experimental)                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     < >   CMD64x PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     < >   CS5510/5520 PATA support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     < >   CS5530 PATA support (Experimental)                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < >   CS5535 PATA support (Experimental)   

│                                     < >   Cypress CY82C693 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                    │ │

  │ │                                     < >   EFAR SLC90E66 support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Generic ATA support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     < >   HPT 366/368 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                        │ │

  │ │                                     < >   HPT 372N/302N PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     < >   HPT 343/363 PATA support (Experimental)                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     < >   IT821x PATA support (Experimental)                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     < >   JMicron PATA support                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Compaq Triflex PATA support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Intel PATA MPIIX support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Intel PATA old PIIX support (Experimental)                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     < >   NETCELL Revolution RAID support                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support (Experimental)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   OPTI621/6215 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     < >   OPTI FireStar PATA support (Veyr Experimental)                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     < >   PCMCIA PATA support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Older Promise PATA controller support (Very Experimental)                                            │ │

  │ │                                     < >   RADISYS 82600 PATA support (Very experimental)                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     < >   PC Tech RZ1000 PATA support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                     < >   SC1200 PATA support (Raving Lunatic)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     < >   SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support (Experimental)                                        │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Promise PATA 2027x support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     < >   CMD / Silicon Image 680 PATA support                                                   

                                     < >   SiS PATA support (Experimental)                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     < >   VIA PATA support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >   Winbond SL82C105 PATA support                                                                        │ │

  │ └────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

*bump*

----------

